# for you "instagram" lovers...MORE product!~



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 25, 2013)

> *"Google on Monday rolled out an update for  the iOS version of its Google+ social networking app, introducing basic  photo editing and Instagram-like filters, as well as a few other  additions.*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Google+ for iOS gets photo editing, filters in update


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^  D*MN, one reply after 3 days and its *SPAM*


----------



## lesliemorris85 (Apr 16, 2013)

^^^ Well at least the guy made no effort to hide his intention lol

Anyway, on to the topic, this is great news for Apple users (android user here but I think G+ for android would feature the same too).


----------



## S.Pierce (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice update to Google+, now for Google to go ahead and buy out Instagram like they buy out everything else.


----------

